# Accucraft Live Steam Denver & Rio Grande Western C16



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

i HAVE HAD THIS PRETTY ENGINE FOR TWO YEARS NOW. IT RUNS NOW AS IT DID WHEN IT CAME OUT OF THE BOX. THE ONLY MOD IS A DAVID BAILEY WHISTLE (WHO RUNS A STEAM ENGINE WITHOUT A WHISTLE?)
APART FROM IT'S 'CLASSIC TRADITIONAL' LOOKS IT IS A GOOD STEAMER EVEN ON LOW GAS...SEE VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbhlzk3QvYM

THE C16 IS A HEAVY WELL MADE ENGINE AND CERTAILY IN MY CASE HAS NEVER LET ME DOWN.
I KNOW OF ONE FOR SALE HERE IN THE UK. I HAVE TO SAY..IT IS NOT MINE


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All ads should go in the Classifieds, not in the forums.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello
I'm curious about the source of the bridge girders visible in the background. The appear to be a commercial product but not one I am familiar with. Do you know? Thanks.
Jim C
Ardmore, PA, USA


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dr. J on 12 Aug 2009 07:09 AM 
Hello
I'm curious about the source of the bridge girders visible in the background. The appear to be a commercial product but not one I am familiar with. Do you know? Thanks.
Jim C
Ardmore, PA, USA


Jim those look like girders from Plastruct


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 12 Aug 2009 06:54 AM 
All ads should go in the Classifieds, not in the forums. 
I think the point of the original post is that he loves his engine and it's_ not_ for sale. Is there a category in the classifieds for that? Because my K-27 isn't for sale either!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the bridges are the large LGB one. Looks like three, side by side. 

Larry


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

OK. I was wondering if you or anyone else on this forum has heard of a company called EasyGleis? They're a German outfit, and their components look great on their web site, but I dont see an English-language site, or any availability in the US.
Jim C


From Peter Bunce, moderator - 


Hi Jim, I know of the site and the stuff looks good,: it appears to me to be expensive, partly because of our lousy exchange rate There is not a translation on the site but here is mine which is done by Google - the web page for that is as follows - 

http://translate.google.com/translate_t# The tranlation is at 

http://translate.google.com/transla...google.com

The PDF mentioned is too large to translate, but Google will do (on the above link) parts of it if they are copied and entered. 

The stuff they appear to use is what I use for buildings, I particularly like their Howe truss bridge, which is 7.1 euros per inch, I think that is without postage. You, in the USA call it Sintra board, and I think the stuff they use will be about 8mm thick sheet.

Yours Peter.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

The location of the video is 'Main Line Thurnby' in the easten side of the UK. 

This layout I think is for members (?) with either LGB or Steam. 

There will be other YouTube videos on it I am sure. 

The website for it is at http://www.mainlinethurnby.org.uk/ 

No connection with them by the way!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Very impressive. Thanks.
Jim C (aka Dr. J)


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Peter. So this stuff is foam core board. I was thinking it was structural shapes - girders and so forth. They must cut it to shape and glue it together. Amazing
Jim C


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 12 Aug 2009 06:54 AM 
All ads should go in the Classifieds, not in the forums. 

I dont see that its for sale?


----------

